# Kegerator build



## benjaminr

Since I know we have a few home brew fellas (because brewing and smoking seem to go directly hand in hand) I figured I would show some progress on my mini kegerator that I am currently in the process of building.

First I had to cut off the front door because it took up WAY to much space plus its going to be used for holding beer, not junk.


Pic of it cut off. The reason I had to do that was to give the seal some support with the plastic outside, It was to floppy all by its self. But I decided to make a fiberglass front to replace that. (i will get pics of it up soon)


down the front


My PVC supplies for the tower


Inside gutted, I also had to take the sides off b/c of the ridges that came out to hold up racks. Yet again its holding beer not junk. I did all this with a dremel and a cutting bit and was VERY careful on the inside walls because the coolant lines run around in the side walls.




So far this is all I have, I have the front fiberglass cover done and will get pics of that. And I will get going on fiber glassing the sides of the fridge this week.


----------



## the iceman

Looks good so far. I know you will enjoy that frosty brew. 
I made a full size conversion last year. Here is a link to it... http://www.micromatic.com/forum/us-e...e-r-t-o-r.html
If you have any questions, let me know.


----------



## tn_bbq

You guys are too fancy for me.

I just made a wooden platform shelf to hold the keg along with drilling a single hole in the side of the fridge.  

Got me a drip tray, but I wouldn't call that fancy.

Love my kegerator.


----------



## rondiaz

Awesome!  I am not a homebrewer (I did buy a Mr. Beer but only used it once in 3 years), but I still would like a kegerator some day for a keg of Schlitz or Spotted Cow.


----------



## benjaminr

I have seen this before! That is a BAMF kegerator! 

The only parts I dont have are the shanks and faucets which I need to find a good place to pick some up.


----------



## the iceman

Thanks.

You can get whatever you need from the same site. It's where I got all my hardware.  Just go to this... Beer Equipment Store


----------



## benjaminr

Alright the work continues!

I had a few issues, first clearly the sides that have little groves in them to hold the trays had to come out. The temp control was right where I need a keg to go. And the cooling tray was just a little to low to fit my keg in. Good thing I know a guy...

I cut a new groove for the temp control line and then fiber glassed that side.


For the top piece I just unscrewed it from where it was. Pushed it up and screwed it back in, pretty simple


Then cut my hole in top and caulked my toilet drain in.




The inside


Then after it cured I mounted my new location for the  temp control box








For the sides I used mat fiberglass I used weave for the front door panel that I did. Then spray painted it black.



The first time around I lost my SD card so I could not take pics so I figured this time around I would.




First layer laid out


resin on


second layer, got a bit rushed toward the end because I used a tad to much hardener and it started to gum up on me but alas I got it.


Wax paper on


looks like some kegs are going to fit in there!


So thats all I have for now. I need to make a run to pick up some wood to make a top for it. So I will have more on that when I get there.


----------



## isutroutbum

Awesome!!! Very creative build. When the beer is primed and cold send some Iowa way . . . ok? :)

Best,
Trout


----------



## cowgirl

Shoot...Nice job!!!!  Thanks for the pics!!


----------



## smokingscooby

Nice build going on. Thanks for the pics


----------



## jjrokkett

Nice job Ben! Let us know how the beer flows!


----------



## slanted88

I like it so far, ya doin good! Louie would kick my ass if I started another project. I'll keep this at 99 out of 100 things to do!


----------



## benjaminr

Well I just got back down to school and set up shop. So far this is what I have fellas

Here is the top I made for it that I was telling ya about






The inside


Here is what a the tower will look like. My shanks and faucets that were being shipped apparently they didnt have my apt # sooo it has been delayed. Anyway when it gets in I will punch the holes and get them installed. SOOO close once I get them in im going to keg. 



My beer has been fermenting for 3 weeks and has been in the secondary for 2 so im ready to get this show on the road.

Here are the tap handles I have for it.


----------



## jjrokkett

Nice top Ben - So close I can almost taste the brew!


----------



## the iceman

Things are looking good. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





You might have to set up a small blower in the freezer section to blow cold air up into the tower to prevent any foaming problems that could pop up.


----------



## benjaminr

Got that covered!

I got a computer fan and i took an old cell charger and attached it to the fan. Presto chilled tower.


----------



## benjaminr

Little update

beer going to its new home




In and starting to carb


Ahh yes, nothing like cleaning up in style, good beer, clean brewing supplies and de-thawing ribs!


----------



## benjaminr

Ok here is the finished product


----------



## cajunsmoke13

Nice job....Pass me a brewski...


----------



## thepiro

Awesome setup


----------



## food & fish

Heres my beer fridge it holds 1- 50 litre and 4 -19 litre and 1- 9 litre kegs 
I have just added another tap


----------



## benjaminr

Nice looking rig you have there!


----------



## redbrinkman1955

that looks real nice nothing like a cold beer you made yourself


----------



## bigtrain74

Wow... You are my new hero!

Great post!

Im going to brew this weekend now thanks to you!


----------



## benjaminr

Glad I could help!


----------



## jaynik

So, you didn't say what style beer that is?  I've been planning to build a kegerator, just waiting for a free fridge to fall in my lap...  Brewing a simcoe/amarillo IPA this month.  Can't wait!


----------



## benjaminr

The one I just did was an apple ale. Turned out great for my first all my friends really liked it. Thus why its already gone :(


----------



## benjaminr

hip hip hurray!! FINALLY got my freaking parts in and was able to finish my kegerator up.











I think im over all pretty happy with it. I need to get a different fitting for my bare knuckle tap so it fits on the tap much better

Also I started my new hefe yesterday he is doing well sitting in the dark fermenting. I was getting worried usually after you pitch the yeast it takes off within a few hours. I woke up this morning and it was looking dead as hell.

So I had nightmares about it not taking off and that I somehow contaminated the beer or the ten million other things that could have gone wrong.

But I got back from class at 1 was about ready to get some dry yeast ready to go and went up to check it and it was going CRAZY! I was excited.

Here was the brew station.


Oh and this was what I was after but one up it


----------

